# Entering the USA a few times a year



## divalicious (Sep 22, 2014)

I just stayed in the USA for 2 weeks. I am heading back on 19th December for another two weeks. 

It has been mentioned to me that they may be suspicious as to why I am heading back so soon? Is that true? I am visiting my fiance but I will tell them I am visiting a friend. 

I was also planning to perhaps go back in May but this has frightened me a little.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The main thing is that your "right" to visit the US is limited to 90 days in any 180 day period. As long as you're not exceeding that and you have "proof" that you will be returning home when you say you will (i.e. a job, a home, appointments, etc.) you should be fine. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

never lie at immigration ....the results can be satastrophic


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Stick to the truth when US immigration is involved.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

divalicious said:


> I just stayed in the USA for 2 weeks. I am heading back on 19th December for another two weeks. It has been mentioned to me that they may be suspicious as to why I am heading back so soon? Is that true? I am visiting my fiance but I will tell them I am visiting a friend. I was also planning to perhaps go back in May but this has frightened me a little.


You'll be fine! Don't lie, tell them the truth. My now husband visited me often in the states and never had a problem. In fact the year we married he flew in before Christmas and stayed till the end of February(almost 3 months) went home, came back that following May for 2 weeks while we had a wedding shower and to finish wedding plans, he flew back home then flew out again in June for another 3 weeks for the wedding and honey moon. I'm sure he might have been either close to the allowed limit or just over and he never got questioned or had a hard time at immigration. This was from December to June so within 6 or so months, very close and several times of visit. You just have to be honest, dress nicely, and answer the questions they ask you. This sounds terrible but I was also told once never to offer any information as the more you offer the more they become suspicious and the more they quiz you.


----------



## koppazee (Mar 11, 2011)

As others have stated, never supply any more information than needed and always answer their questions honestly. The less a person says, the better. Warm regards!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

My daughter comes to visit from the UK several times a year...never stays longer than a week or two.
She's been dragged into secondary at ATL more than once...just an inconvenience.
As long as you never overstay and are out of the US more than you're in, there shouldn't be a problem.
But... the final word is down to the guys in uniform at the POE.


----------



## snowgoose (Oct 7, 2012)

I myself have been on a 3 month esta visa,but had to wait 3 months before I could go again,however now have my green card and visa and off to live in the USA.
Good luck.


----------



## SteveJack (Jun 19, 2014)

divalicious said:


> I just stayed in the USA for 2 weeks. I am heading back on 19th December for another two weeks.
> 
> It has been mentioned to me that they may be suspicious as to why I am heading back so soon? Is that true? I am visiting my fiance but I will tell them I am visiting a friend.
> 
> I was also planning to perhaps go back in May but this has frightened me a little.


 It's better for you to get a fiance visa.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

SteveJack said:


> It's better for you to get a fiance visa.


Not unless and until you're headed over to the US to get married and settle there. Until that point, it should suffice to carry evidence of your intention to return home when you say you will. Just be sure you spend as much time out of the US as in.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

SteveJack said:


> It's better for you to get a fiance visa.


K1 is a single event visa. Enter to get married then adjust status. This is not what OP intends to do.


----------



## HannahB (Jan 24, 2012)

divalicious said:


> I just stayed in the USA for 2 weeks. I am heading back on 19th December for another two weeks.
> 
> It has been mentioned to me that they may be suspicious as to why I am heading back so soon? Is that true? I am visiting my fiance but I will tell them I am visiting a friend.
> 
> I was also planning to perhaps go back in May but this has frightened me a little.


As others have stressed, never lie to Homeland Security...they are trained to weed out lies and mistruths.

I went back to the USA four times in one year and to be honest, yes I was questioned stringently at the desk for my reasons. I also took evidence to show them that i had an open job in the UK (took my work annual leave card with me) and also showed them tickets for my return flight. You may get a bit f huffing and puffing but you wont have any problems. Dont take it personally, they are just making sure everyone is abiding by their visa entry requirements and probably have heard your reasons, a million times before 

Have a great time.


----------

